# Replacement Fuel Pump - 69 Lemans 5.7L 350 V8



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Could use some advice. I ordered a replacement mechanical fuel pump for my 1969 Lemans 5.7L 350 V8 from summit racing (part#CRT-M6112). They say it is the OEM replacement. However, it has three ports on it and my existing fuel pump only has two ports (one from the fuel tank and the other to the carb). Summit says the extra port is a vent.

Can anyone confirm this? Seems strange to replace my existing 2 port fuel pump with one that has 3 ports. Thanks. 

Scott


----------



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

UPDATE: Contacted the pump manufacturer and they said the correct part number is m4868. Summit is replacing with the correct part today. They made the exchange very easy which is why I continue to buy from them!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That extra connection was for a vapor return line back to the tank. It's mighty good to have on hot days in cars that are prone to vapor lock, but if you don't have the *steel* return line on your car it would have been hard to use. Clamping the unused connection off with a short, securely plugged piece of fuel hose would have been ok and would have gotten you up and running, but having the correct pump is better.

Bear


----------

